# Pics of my 2011 Touareg TDI Exec



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

Loving this truck! My first diesel vehicle and I now know why some people say "once you go TDI, there's no going back". I look forward to see how this thing tows.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

*Sweet Touareg!!*

Good Luck with it Larry! Can't wait to get mine this week, Larry are the wheels painted or are they Machined/Painted?


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Congrats. Wonder why no aluminum pedals on any new Treg?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

fincher said:


> Congrats. Wonder why no aluminum pedals on any new Treg?


They were only a standard item on V8's and V10's here I believe.


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

fincher said:


> Congrats. Wonder why no aluminum pedals on any new Treg?


Wondered the same thing. My GTI which costs less than half as much has nice aluminum pedals.



jpsjr said:


> Good Luck with it Larry! Can't wait to get mine this week, Larry are the wheels painted or are they Machined/Painted?


They're painted silver. I know this for sure because I've already managed to put a nice deep gash on one of them! Bought a replacement for $550 (ouch!) and had it mounted just this morning.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

larryV said:


> Wondered the same thing. My GTI which costs less than half as much has nice aluminum pedals.


You can still buy em and put them on which is what I did on my 2010.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Loving that saddle brown interior. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice car :thumbup: love that interior

I recognize you from Quattroworld. I'm AutoUnion over there. Nice to see people from the same forums :beer:


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

love the Treg 3. great call.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

fincher said:


> Congrats. Wonder why no aluminum pedals on any new Treg?


Good gosh. Some of you would worry about what kind of ankles Scarlett Johansson has while ignoring her other "attributes". VW gave it an 8 speed transmission and a killer HD radio/information/navi system and you wonder about aluminum pedals.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

C'mon Wen, don't stir 'em up! You know you can't win the interweb war! 

Besides, if you get out of the car and leave the door open, folks can see the shiny...and god knows how many of those substandard non-aluminum pedals have been prone to snapping in half and causing accidents historically.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

wensteph said:


> Good gosh. Some of you would worry about what kind of ankles Scarlett Johansson has while ignoring her other "attributes". VW gave it an 8 speed transmission and a killer HD radio/information/navi system and you wonder about aluminum pedals.


Yeah don't start with that!! You know I still want my transfer case low range along with air suspension!!  Besides, the aluminum pedals are a killer addition if you don't have them already. 

STR3T, those covers are not snapping off anytime soon and are actually a bitch to install, but once on you know they are not coming off!


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

STR3T said:


> C'mon Wen, don't stir 'em up! You know you can't win the interweb war!
> 
> Besides, if you get out of the car and leave the door open, folks can see the shiny...and god knows how many of those substandard non-aluminum pedals have been prone to snapping in half and causing accidents historically.


I just want the aluminum pedals for the weight savings so I can improve my lap times when doing Costco and grocery runs


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

larryV said:


> I just want the aluminum pedals for the weight savings so I can improve my lap times when doing Costco and grocery runs


They are nothing more then covers that go over your current rubber ones in the car already.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Yeti35 said:


> They are nothing more then covers that go over your current rubber ones in the car already.


The gas pedal is a cover - the brake replaces the existing rubber pedal cover.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice. I haven't seen any 2011 T-Regs in Chicago yet. Then again, I don't drive all that much these days. Thinking about a getting T-Reg 3 someday myself.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

wensteph said:


> Good gosh. Some of you would worry about what kind of ankles Scarlett Johansson has while ignoring her other "attributes". VW gave it an 8 speed transmission and a killer HD radio/information/navi system and you wonder about aluminum pedals.


Oooooh, nice comment. Yes. I do wonder. I like what I like. I like what I currently have on my V8 (not covers). Adds a nice touch even on a Scarlett. Worry? No, no worries...just wondering...Butthead


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## VEEDUBIN187 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sexy ride!


That thing is the best color combo and to top it off a TDI!

Nice score!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice Touareg!!! I just delivered a Night Blue Metallic w/Saddle brown Executive and I gotta say that interior rocks!

Quick question on the first picture to the left in the background it looks like the front end of 2 Ford GT40's is that what I am seeing???


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

You bet that's a GT 40. Beautiful Garage!


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Quick question on the first picture to the left in the background it looks like the front end of 2 Ford GT40's is that what I am seeing???


They're actually a pair of '05-'06 Ford GT with Gulf livery, though in the back of the shop there is a real GT40 under a dust cover along with many other exotics and ultra-expensive collectibles. None of them mine, unfortunately. Pics were taken at a specialty automotive shop that services and sells lots of high end cars. Had my clear bra installed on the Touareg there.


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Clear Bra*

What areas did you get covered? Do you have any closeup photos of the work you can share?


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

morecarl said:


> What areas did you get covered? Do you have any closeup photos of the work you can share?


Just basic coverage: whole front bumper, front 1/3 of the fenders and hood, side mirror covers. It was a seamless job by one of best in the biz. If anyone in Chicago needs contact info, just PM me. Close-up pics with a point-and-shoot do not show the edges of the film install. I went with a relatively new product called "Nano Fusion" by Avery, and on my black Touareg, it's nearly invisible and the surface is even smoother than the painted surface from the factory. It's supposedly easier to maintain than 3M film too, which is what I have on my other cars so I decided to try this for a change. I can try taking better close-up pics but it seems pointless because I'd need to bust out the Nikon SLR with macro lens and ring flash in order to see the film's edges. Seriously, it's that good of an install. The guy who did it works on exotics and priceless collectibles so this kind of attention to detail was expected.


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

Wow larry, just went to the nano fusion site, seems like a better product than the 3m. One of my complaints are about the topcoat of the film, it seems to stain quickly if you don't tend to it. Keep us up to date on the way it holds up. I use my Touareg everyday, it's my workhorse and I had the guy from 3m go about 30" from the grill did your guy go similar? My guy said the norm is 20", I felt it wasn't enough coverage.


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

Hey morecarl, I had Jim Ellis do the entire front end hood, bumper, mirrors, lights, and fog lights for $650 installed and I must say Stone-X the company they use did a beautiful job, I spoke to Mike the owner on the phone, very talented group of guys!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

Are those stock 20" rims with the Execline ? They are supposed to come with 20" stock in Execline model right.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Small_Dub said:


> Are those stock 20" rims with the Execline ? They are supposed to come with 20" stock in Execline model right.


Those are the 20" Pikes Peak wheel. The same wheel is listed as standard on the CN Execline trim level although your brochure has a picture of a different wheel.


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

Gotcha, I was a little confused. I will take the stock one's off when it arrives, and look to put something different on :laugh:


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

love the rear license plate from, where can we get one?


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

AJN334 said:


> love the rear license plate from, where can we get one?


it was free schwag given to participants of an Audi Club HPDE that I attended a few years ago.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new wheels. I didn't notice the trailer wiring port near the hitch receiver...is it tucked out of sight someplace?


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

Jimbuffalo said:


> Congrats on the new wheels. I didn't notice the trailer wiring port near the hitch receiver...is it tucked out of sight someplace?


The 7-pin socket+lid is not included but the wiring and mount is already there, just to left of the hitch receiver. There are 4 fasteners to unscrew to remove a cover that reveals where the socket+lid mounts to. $30 from dealer parts or $18 from etrailer.com or ask your dealer to throw it in during purchase (like I did). This is one of the ways VW cuts costs (my Q5 already had the socket from the factory) but for a $50k+ vehicle, VW should've just thrown it in there.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't feel bad, Larry...they've been omitting the 7-pin standard plug, adaptor AND the hitch bar/ball for years. My dealer put them on my 2005 N/C when I questioned, as you say, a 50K+ vehicle option NOT including the necessary pieces. 

Have fun towing.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

congrats.
quick questions; I am about to place an order for a black/black or black/brown.

I see in your pics that the brown of the seats is not the same as that of the dash/plastics but in the vw website, their gallery shows the leather and the dash exactly the same shades.... any ideas why? I am leaning more towards black/black because of that detail....

enjoy


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

testradav said:


> congrats.
> quick questions; I am about to place an order for a black/black or black/brown.
> 
> I see in your pics that the brown of the seats is not the same as that of the dash/plastics but in the vw website, their gallery shows the leather and the dash exactly the same shades.... any ideas why? I am leaning more towards black/black because of that detail....
> ...


I can totally relate with your concerns. I had the same doubts about getting the saddle brown interior after looking at a few pics on the internet. Yes, the brown on the seats and door panels are different from the brown on the dash, console, and center armrest. It's a two-tone effect that together with the wood trim, are all actually very well executed and I'm certain it was done for esthetic appeal. In person, it looks amazing and I get nothing but gushing compliments from everyone that gets in the car. All same-color brown would've been too... well, too brown. The camera flash from my photos just don't do it justice because it makes the brown on the seats look lighter than they really are in a weird way. My honest opinion is to try and see one for yourself and don't trust internet photos. Once you see it, I'm betting you will love it. I'm glad I went this route as black on black would've just been a bit boring for my tastes.


----------

